# delay options



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

i have two delay pedals right now. one is the ibanez DE7 and the other a boss DM3. i like them both but neither have something that i REALLY want, which would be tap tempo. i'll probably get rid of one or both to get what i want, i just don't know what i want.

i know that the line 6 DL4 is pretty versatile in that it has tap tempo, the ability to sample as well as countless different delay settings (reverse, ping pong etc). i have also heard of a few people whose switches have failed on them.

i started looking into other delays and came across a couple of the TC brand pedals. both the nova repeater and the ND1 seem like they would do a good job. would the boss DD20 be a better choice? and what about the vox joe satriani time machine?

so many choices...
i guess i need to keep my budget to around $200 as thats about what my other pedals are worth. i'd love to hold onto both as they both have their ups (and downs) but this is what i do...i get gear and when i find its not what i need i move it to get something else.

its pretty bad having GAS when you don't even know what you're GASing after.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have a chance to play any of them locally? I had the DL4 for a few years and loved it... but know people who have said the same about the DD20 and the TC pedals. Is size a big concern? Having the 3 easy presets on the DL4 is nice if you're doing lots of live playing, but it you're more of a studio/basement kind of guy you might prefer something like the TC.


----------



## w.luchka_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

I was GASing for the TC ND1 for quite a while, I ended up with a DD-20 and I really like it. Sometime I'd like to do a side by side of the dd20 and the nova because i've heard the nova is superior soniclly (whatever that means). from all the reviews i've read and owning the DD20 I would say go with either one, its almost a toss up. I would agree with what sivs said try them locally side by side and pick the one you like the best.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll ask you the same question I ask everybody: what do you need it to do for you?

people use delays in many different ways. Some folks simply want something to give them a decent slapback, or give a little bit of "air" to their sound. Other folks have more complex goals in mind. I tend to find that there are certain "breakpoints" in the delay range thatshape intended uses. The traditional 350msec-and-under range (one BBD chip) lends itself to things that 800msec or 2.5sec do not.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

w.luchka_17 said:


> I was GASing for the TC ND1 for quite a while, I ended up with a DD-20 and I really like it. Sometime I'd like to do a side by side of the dd20 and the nova because i've heard the nova is superior soniclly (whatever that means). from all the reviews i've read and owning the DD20 I would say go with either one, its almost a toss up. I would agree with what sivs said try them locally side by side and pick the one you like the best.


...i just took my dd20 off my board and replaced it with the nova delay. i was sceptical at first, but its really working out nicely. still getting to know the device, but finding it very easy to program and operate, even navigating the tricky preset changes.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

For $200 flashPUNK is selling a Retrosonic Analog Delay. It'll give you DM-2 warmth with a short/long option. That's pretty much everything I would need to cover my delay bases, unless you're looking for U2-ish dotted 8th type stuff.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've had both the DD-20 and the TC Nova Delay. Liked them both equally. Got rid of them both and now have a Nova System. You can't lose either way.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Since your primary motivation is tap tempo, I think this is one of those cases where you need to rely more on your foot than what people tell you. Since the challenge is to take what's in your head, move it to your foot, and have that translate into the intended delay-time and feel, try each of the assorted commercially available units out, and see what feels most natural to you. If you find a fwew that feel okay, THEN decide on the basis of features and bang for buck.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

My pal has the TC Nova Delay as well , its very impressive !! check it out ....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Since your primary motivation is tap tempo, I think this is one of those cases where you need to rely more on your foot than what people tell you. Since the challenge is to take what's in your head, move it to your foot, and have that translate into the intended delay-time and feel, try each of the assorted commercially available units out, and see what feels most natural to you. If you find a fwew that feel okay, THEN decide on the basis of features and bang for buck.


That's a +1 for the Nova Delay, IMO. It has tap tempo, but also the ability to set its tempo to the guitarist's playing while they hold the 'tap tempo' button down. That was a big selling point for this rhythmically-challenged (at least from the waste down) player. 

PS - can't dance worth shite either.................


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My Lexicon MPX-100 also has that feature. It essentially infers rhythm from strong strums when asked to do so. And yes, I suppose there are likely a great many players whose hand rhtyhm is more dependable than their foot rhythm. If the pedal is just as able to work with the one source of data as the other, that's a virtue.


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 15, 2010)

TC Nova delay has my vote. The Nova Repeater is also great but doesn't have as many features as the Delay.

I have a Boss DD-7 but I would have gotten the Repeater if it had a looper feature like the DD7


----------

